# UPC MMDS service cost



## neiloc (28 Oct 2011)

Does anyone know how much the UPC MMDS basic service costs.  I have had it for years and appear to be paying €34.99 now.

Their basic digital package is advertised at €22 / month.
Am i being ripped off?


----------



## ClubMan (28 Oct 2011)

Why do you not KNOW what you're paying for the service? And do you mean that you are on analog _MMDS _(if that even makes sense?!?) and possibly paying more for that than digital _MMDS_? I know that with cable their analog basic package was about the same price or even more expensive than their basic digital package. Where are you seeing info about _MMDS _on the _UPC _website? I can't see anything.


----------

